# [Fri 17th Feb 2012] Brixton ska, indie, dance, punk slamdown - FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Feb 16, 2012)

It's Friday night and we're ready to party hard in Brixton town, with a ton of DJs to keep the dance floor jumping.

Expect much drinking, dancing and party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly from the DJs till 2.30am!







http://www.urban75.org/offline/brixton-dj-night-feb-2012.html


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2012)

This is tonight! Woohoo!


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2012)

Some pics!











More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-offline-club-night-at-the-prince-albert-17th-feb-2012/


----------



## Onket (Feb 19, 2012)

Is that top picture taken in The Albert?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2012)

Onket said:


> Is that top picture taken in The Albert?


Yes. Upstairs at the after show party.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah-ha! Good work.

I've never made it upstairs yet. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2012)

Onket said:


> Ah-ha! Good work.
> 
> I've never made it upstairs yet. Hope you had a good one.


It was fun 
Happily I was too pissed to realise what an arse I must have looked walking down Coldharbour Lane with about 30 of those tacky 'carnival' necklaces rattling around my neck.


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2012)




----------

